# LOWRANCE DEAD



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have one I’ll sell you. Message me.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Did you try a "reset" ?
There's a soft and then hard resets.
Go to you tube and search for it.
Won't help if it's a power problem or something "broken" inside tho...


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Trace your wiring and look at all connections first.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Brightness may be set to off


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

First things first... whenever a piece of electrickery quits on you (or plays dead...) it's probably a good idea to find out if it's the appliance or the power before you start reaching for your wallet... So, the voltage read at your machine (guessing that's where you got your voltage reading from) seems a bit low... My first step is to use a multi-meter on the end of your power cable to find out exactly how much juice is getting to your machine - then if it's low immediately go to the fuse for that circuit (must have the right size fuse, no kidding.. and it needs to be for that machine alone...) remove it and very carefully clean the terminal ends with a dry cloth (and a bit of fine sandpaper if you see the slightest corrosion..) then re-attach it and check your voltage again...If there's a noticeable improvement - then try to start up that machine again... No power (or very little power) to that circuit? That's when you back to your power source and very carefully inspect that circuit - and test each portion along the way if it even looks suspect...

Before you start messing with the machine.. simply make sure you not only have power -but that it's getting to where it needs to go (whether that's a switch, a light, a $1 000 machine...). l hope this helps since you're not likely to get much in the way of support from the factory if the machine is no longer in warranty (and good luck with the warranty stuff as well) - the industry, broadly, is spotty on warranty stuff for electronics, period.

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ISLA Mapping said:


> Brightness may be set to off


I’ve had this happen on my HDS5 and 7. 
ol’ boy went dark, I hope the whu flu didn’t get him.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks all. My unit gets 11.85 on the pins at the unit. I have a good multimeter. So the power is right at the unit. It makes no beeps or nothing when buttons are pushed. I did the hard start -- press page and then power -- nothing.

I'm think SOL.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Message sent


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Get an EVO 3 simrad before there are no more left except the most expensive EVO3-S.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Monty said:


> Thanks all. My unit gets 11.85 on the pins at the unit. I have a good multimeter. So the power is right at the unit. It makes no beeps or nothing when buttons are pushed. I did the hard start -- press page and then power -- nothing.
> 
> I'm think SOL.


I'm no expert but 11.85V? That seems crazy low and may not power your unit. I know when I test my always broken power pole, if it's not getting well over 12V to pump, it ain't working. Good luck with unit..


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Insufficient voltage. Try a different batter even if is new. I just got a brand new one that was bad.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Definitely try another power source. I have an Elite Ti, and thought it was bad because it blanked out on me after just a couple of hours use. I tried another battery and Game On. Lowrance appears to be picky about voltage.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

fishnpreacher said:


> Definitely try another power source. I have an Elite Ti, and thought it was bad because it blanked out on me after just a couple of hours use. I tried another battery and Game On. Lowrance appears to be picky about voltage.


I’ll second that! I had a mangrove try and reach out to take out my elite TI unsuccessfully... it did give it a good twist on its rotating mount. To the naked eye all looked well but I had a black screen. Tester showed just below 12v. I pulled the wiring and when touched to the battery it lit up fine. I ended up having to rewire my connection under my console. It pulled one wire just enough to give me an issue. Picky about voltage is an understatement.


----------



## berry79 (Aug 13, 2020)

Also, check the negative side. You can have 12V and a bad (-) and the units will not turn on


----------



## cbreedz11 (Mar 28, 2021)

@Monty Did you come to any solutions? Experiencing the same issue. Buttons on unit will light up, but screen never loads, buttons do not make any sound. 12.5 Volts at the plug, tried on two separate batteries. Lowrance Tech Support was not any help.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi. Nope. I bought a used HDS 5 for 150, it worked OK (some of the GPS functions were not so good.) I contacted the factory repair center was told a service by the factory costs 175 to begin with + parts and "extra work" (expect a bill of +250.

So I got a new one for XMAS, its a 9 " Lowrance but not their HDS line. I've been installing it for a while now...filling in screw holes from the old transducer and I ran the transducer cable through the chase under the deck this weekend. Just have to wire it up. I installed a new leaning post this weekend too. So my boat has been "Out of commission" while I wait on all of this. Next -- if the budget allows, a power pole.


----------



## cbreedz11 (Mar 28, 2021)

Monty said:


> Hi. Nope. I bought a used HDS 5 for 150, it worked OK (some of the GPS functions were not so good.) I contacted the factory repair center was told a service by the factory costs 175 to begin with + parts and "extra work" (expect a bill of +250.
> 
> So I got a new one for XMAS, its a 9 " Lowrance but not their HDS line. I've been installing it for a while now...filling in screw holes from the old transducer and I ran the transducer cable through the chase under the deck this weekend. Just have to wire it up. I installed a new leaning post this weekend too. So my boat has been "Out of commission" while I wait on all of this. Next -- if the budget allows, a power pole.


Yep, I was not even offered a repair by Lowrance, they just pointed me to their offers page where I can get an $800 rebate if I purchase the ultimate fishing package, little too much for my skiff lol.

Sounds like you are keeping yourself busy with projects, always something!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

cbreedz11 said:


> Yep, I was not even offered a repair by Lowrance, they just pointed me to their offers page where I can get an $800 rebate if I purchase the ultimate fishing package, little too much for my skiff lol.
> 
> Sounds like you are keeping yourself busy with projects, always something!


I'm going try to sell my HDS 5s (I have 2, the one that came with the boat and the used one I bought). I have the wiring for it and the transducer. They are worth something and some people can actually fix them. So with a little luck maybe I'll get $75 or something.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

ISLA Mapping said:


> Brightness may be set to off


yes! if you accidently hit the night setting it will look dead in daylight. did this myself and thought the same.


----------

